# Any TauTog Fisherman out there?



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

I love Tautog fishing at Indian River in Delaware. I was wondering if anyone else was into it. Ive always done the best using either green crab or sand fleas. I use a 3/0 or 4/0 octopus hook with about a 3 foot long fluro leader. I usually tie a loop in the middle for the sinker (usually a 3 ounce drop finesse with one eye that I make in my DOIT sinker mold). 

Ive seen lots of people rig up differently, I usually have decent luck with my rigs. 

How do you do it? Im interested, post some pics of your rig and what type of bait you use.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sorry we don't have those type of "Yankee fish" down here...Seriously I've never even heard of the tautog, just googled it, dang ugly fish but someone just caught the possible new world record 28lb'er.


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

Yup, world record this year. They are one of the best tasting fish you will ever eat. They are a frustrating fish to catch, they grab your bait and run to the rocks taking your tackle with them!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Never caught one but speared them in New london conn. Stuffed co hog's and fried tau tog.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Naw, I drained my farm ponds and all the Tautogs went to the Escambia River.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Stuffed Quahog's and Tautog Chowder*

Nothing beats a Tautog Chowder. The meat holds together well. I believe my picture on here has a Tautog in it with the kids and myself on the beach in Westport, MA right on the Rhode Island border. I used to spear them from the ledges right off the beach. The size used to be 12 inches and then one year they went up to 16 and the fish population rose with it. We caught them in the fall off of Cuttyhunk Island. Robinson's Hole and Hens and Chickens and West side of Cuttyhunk.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Black Fish*

One of the best eating fish there is excellent in chowder hard to catch, is your last name Kiefer so is mine but with 2 f's


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*My son is Kiefer*

My son is Kiefer. I am his dad and that's the Kiefersdad for here and my e mail on yahoo. kiefersdad[email protected] Last name is oconnor A family of Irishmen.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I used to fish IRI weekly from the CG station which is the best shore fishing within 100 miles easily. The best bite for Tog is at the Ice Breakers? Me and my bud would jump on them from a boat and literally pick our fish. We found a spot near Dover that had "crack crabs" and would slaughter them even when everyone would report skunked. I rig mine using 3 loops all the same size about 6 inches. 1 for the weight one for the hook one for the line. Everyone who sees it never believes I catch so many Tog with a rig like that but it puts the crab on the bottom next to the weight. I used to be a regular on Saltfish.net.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i have to admit, since leaving from up north. Togs are one of the fishes i surely miss hooking. that is so true...it can be frustrating to hook if you are not quick at the rods. other wise, you've lost your rig and the fish. i think the meat is similar to a grouper....


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that here in the the south they are called Sheephead,they look about the same dont know if they eat the same both have BIG TEETH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Cousin-it said:


> I think that here in the the south they are called Sheephead,they look about the same dont know if they eat the same both have BIG TEETH!!!!!!!!!!!


A tautog is not a sheepshead. A tautog is a wrasse, whereas a sheepshead is a porgy. Tautog do not live in the Gulf.


----------

